# " Secret Glue" for porcelen/ceramic sink to granite ?



## reelist (Jan 16, 2013)

Anyone done this particular application before ? I had hoped to get it right the first time. An undermount sink to a granite vanity top? The original factory stuff failed. PC-7 epoxy didnt work either so I'm fixing to put the 5200 in action. I epoxy'd this thing 2 years ago and it came loose again the other day. My worry is I'm not real sure if I can get the 5200 off to try something else if it dont hold. So thats a whole other question and might ruin the whole thing. Has to be something made for this as ive ruled out MIG/TIG or arc welding


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Gorilla glue


----------



## reelist (Jan 16, 2013)

I'll check it out. Thanks


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

Silicone adhesive. You need a flexible adhesive to bond the two materials together. Go to HD and buy a tube of clear silicone adhesive. Dont remember if its kitchen and bath, or window or whatever. about 6 bucks a tube.


----------



## reelist (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info. i've bought a tube of 5200 for it but had second thoughts. So regular silicon would be better rather than 3m 5200 for it?


----------



## Jeff Dean (Jan 4, 2005)

If 5200 is an epoxy, don't use it. Plain old silicone will do the trick. If you can separate the two so you can get it between, that will be better. Make sure its dry when you apply .


----------



## reelist (Jan 16, 2013)

thanks fellas for the input.Its fully separated. the ptraps all thats keepin it from falling and shattering.Just too busy all the time and didnt want tell i have the right stuff. 5200 is one part polyurethane ,silica ,toluene ,heptane etc cures in appr. 7 days. Maybe ill heed your advice and try silicone first.


----------



## chazenreds (Jun 9, 2004)

Make sure you get the old glue off first. When the granite was installed in our kitchen and baths, the guy put a 2x4 across the counter over the sink then ran double strands of wire through the drain hole to another board then twisted them after the adhesive was applied to get a tight fit and hold the sink in place for at least 24 hours. 

Hope you get it fixed.


----------

